# Randolph County 2012-13 Season...



## DaddyPaul

What's going on in Randolph County these days?  We've got some of our smaller hunting plots planted a month or so ago with peas, feeders are slinging, roads trimmed, etc.  Couple more weeks and it'll be arrow slinging time.

What's going on in your neck of the woods?


----------



## kemster99

I hunt just outside of Cuthbert.  Property looking good.  Need to get up there and finish my mowing.  Might try for next weekend depending on the weather.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Few of my bunch went up this past weekend and said we need rain for a couple small plots we planted peas in.  Otherwise things are looking pretty good aside from them cutting the hardwoods in the creek.  Hoping to make it up for the archery opener.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Went up Thursday evening to do some work and hunt a little.  Ended up only sitting Saturday afternoon and saw three bucks around 6:20.  One was a real nice 8 point that is all over 130"s, had him at 15 yards and could not get a shot with my recurve.  Probably can't get back up until ML season.  My brother sat in a condo the same evening just to see what came out and saw two bucks there.  Pretty decent movement for only sitting one time.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Any updates?


----------



## buckmanmike

I planted food plots 3 weeks ago and they are looking good. I'll lay down some nitrogen to em in a couple of weeks.
  I checked most of my stands for wasp etc. Only found one nest, but it looked old. I sprayed it and about 20 wasp fell out from the back side. Caution when checking yours.


----------



## DaddyPaul

My buddy's son whiffed on a giant 8 pointer opening weekend of blackpowder season, same deer I had an encounter with during archery season.  My son and I saw lots of does but no bucks.  Headed back up with my daughter weekend of 3rd.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Headed up Thursday afternoon with my 12 year old daughter for a couple of days of hunting.  Still a tad early but maybe we'll catch a decent buck slipping.


----------



## buckmanmike

I'll be headed to camp tomorrow(Wed). Will be there through Sunday. My first chance to hunt since season opened. Need some meat but a nice buck would be great.
  Freinds that have already hunted have seen good doe movement but few bucks. Hogs moving too.


----------



## DaddyPaul

3:00 PM blast off...


----------



## Mako22

Saw five this AM near Coleman and put two does on the ground to take home with me. One of the five I saw all morning was a big bodied deer moving at a good clip and so I couldn't see its head threw the trees, might have been a buck but not sure.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Daughter caught stomach bug or something.  Had to cancel our trip.  Maybe get her up there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Gonna try this again, going up to Morris either tomorrow or Saturday for a few days. A bud is gonna bring my daughter to me later in the week.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Truck loaded, headed up tomorrow morning.  Hope the timing is right as my opportunities have been very limited his year.


----------



## Mako22

Hunted this AM and saw nothing, that makes 4 hunts this week (2 on Monday) with no deer seen. Not sure where they went as I was covered up in them the first few hunts.


----------



## DaddyPaul

One guy in our camp, shot at what he indicated was a  very nice 8 point.  Little hair and meat but no deer or blood.  Might be a little early, but I gotsta know...


----------



## DaddyPaul

Lots and lots of buck movement on our place.  Two 9s, three 8s and a couple does taken.  One 8 will push 130, one 9 probably 120.  Think the next week to 10 days should be incredible.  Headed back on turkey day.


----------



## Mako22

Not seeing anything down here in Coleman. Found some scrapes yesterday afternoon about the size of a baseball cap, they are just getting started.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Woodsman69 said:


> Not seeing anything down here in Coleman. Found some scrapes yesterday afternoon about the size of a baseball cap, they are just getting started.



Our place is littered with scrapes...can't walk 100 yards in the woods without seeing them.  Tough for me to be sitting at home with one buck tag in my pocket.

Good luck!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Seemed like a different piece of property this weekend.  Not a lot of movement, couple of does taken and some dink bucks spotted.


----------



## Mako22

DaddyPaul said:


> Seemed like a different piece of property this weekend.  Not a lot of movement, couple of does taken and some dink bucks spotted.



Some nice bucks taken over Thanksgiven at our place, rutt is starting.


----------



## buckmanmike

*Buck shot last Tuesday in Randolph co.*

I'm proud of my camp grandson. He nailed this nice buck. 13 ptr.


----------



## DaddyPaul

How far are y'all from Deer Creek Farms?  We have a similar looking deer om TC.  Kicker off right G2?  Congrats to him!


----------



## buckmanmike

Buck was shot NE of Cuthbert so hopefully your buck still on the hoof.


----------



## DaddyPaul

buckmanmike said:


> Buck was shot NE of Cuthbert so hopefully your buck still on the hoof.



Yes sir, that would have to be one sweet smelling doe for sure!  Don't think I'll make it up this weekend but plan to take my brother the 7th, 8th and 9th, maybe a few does will still be ready.


----------



## buckmanmike

I hunted yesterday evening and saw only 2 does. This mornings hunt I saw nothing. Todays evening hunt and 3 doe spotted. I thought after this rain went through the deer would be moving. I usually see 8-10 deer every time on the stand.
  Monday morning was fun, small 8 ptr chasing doe off my field, into the woods, back on field. Not sure how many deer I saw because they were moving so much. Wish all days on the stand were so active.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I'm not going to make it up this weekend.  Three members and some kids/grand kids will have the run of the place this weekend.  Headed back up next Thursday or a few.


----------



## JasonF

Just got back from a 5 day outing. Our club is north of Cuthbert.  We hunted hard but the deer where not moving well and we didn't see a single deer for the first 3 days.  Finally last night I saw 6 does at dusk and this morning I saw 3 does with a small 8 point tailing them a couple minutes later...he got a free pass for a few more years.  
My uncle got busted by a doe one night and shortly after a buck came running by towards her direction but outta sight making a tending grunt.  Hunting has been hard the last week but keep hunting them does and maybe one will still be hot.  
I also found a fresh scrape and our trail camera pics showed bucks with dark tarsals still so there is still some action to be had.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Member in our club killed a squeaker of a 2 yo eight point last night.  Would have been a good one in a few years but alas we shall never know.  Heading back up next Thursday, save a few for me!


----------



## buckmanmike

I gotta go to work for a week or so. I'll be back next wed/thur for a few days. Good Luck.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Taking the boys back up Thursday for the weekend.  My 12 yo daughter is two up on my 9 yo son and he wants to even the score.  Probably going to punch some does out this trip!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Come on 1PM!


----------



## 99autiger

Home you see some good action.  I am heading down on Sunday for a week.  Hope weather cooperates!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Son killed a doe on Saturday morning.  Slooooow weekend on our place again.


----------



## Mako22

I killed a doe yesterday evening, saw lots of fresh scrapes, had a rain yesterday and the scrapes had been hit last night.


----------



## DaddyPaul

One member been in camp since Sturday AM, claims he has only seen a couple of does and one spike.  Weird.


----------



## 99autiger

Just got back from hunting Monday thru yesterday. Horrible hunting. Had 6 of us out and saw two small bucks and 1 small doe while in stands. 
Jumped a couple other deer 1 time while cruising a pasture on the property. 
Hope it gets better, cause it sure cant get any worse.


----------



## Mako22

On my place in Randolph the bucks were hitting scrapes again for the second time last weekend so by now they may be hooked up with the does. If the bucks are with the does then you will have to locate the does to see a good buck. Small scrubbies will still be cruising because they don't have a date but the good bucks are probably laid up with a doe somewhere.


----------



## Mako 17

DaddyPaul said:


> One member been in camp since Sturday AM, claims he has only seen a couple of does and one spike.  Weird.



I'm--  heading up with my  sons and nephew to our lease in Terrell county this Wednesday the 19th across the creek from Randolph county- I'm about a dozen miles outside Morgan. I just found this thread! Glad I did. Really appreciate any local info-- glad to hear some recent scrape/ rub activity going on.
Any success with rattling or grunt tubes?


----------



## Mako 17

Woodsman69 said:


> On my place in Randolph the bucks were hitting scrapes again for the second time last weekend so by now they may be hooked up with the does. If the bucks are with the does then you will have to locate the does to see a good buck. Small scrubbies will still be cruising because they don't have a date but the good bucks are probably laid up with a doe somewhere.



Woodsman, our place is in SW Terrell county, abuts Randolph with Ichawaynatchaway creek--- are you in that general area?


----------



## Mako22

Mako 17 said:


> Woodsman, our place is in SW Terrell county, abuts Randolph with Ichawaynatchaway creek--- are you in that general area?



Actually half of my club is in Clay county as the county line runs right threw our lease. We are very close to Coleman and Cuthburt.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Headed up today with the wife and both kids.  Deer should be reasonably safe...


----------



## buckmanmike

Went hunting last afternoon and saw 6 doe. Let them pass, and right at dark 9 hogs came out. I picked out a nice sow about 40 yards away and shot. I missed. I was shooting for a behind the ear shot. Hogs ran away. 
  I sighted my rifle today and it was about 2" high and 2" right at 25 yards. With me being an old - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - that is enough for a clean miss.
  Today saw 4 doe. I'll shoot a doe next week if oppurtunity presented. Holding off for a good buck.


----------



## buckmanmike

Ha Ha, first post I had that I was a potty mouth. Sorry didn't mean  to be offensive to anyone and will keep it in mind.


----------



## sowega hunter

Woodsman69 said:


> Actually half of my club is in Clay county as the county line runs right threw our lease. We are very close to Coleman and Cuthburt.



That sounds like Whiteflag.


----------



## Mako22

sowega hunter said:


> That sounds like Whiteflag.



Yep it is Whiteflag


----------



## buckmanmike

Is the Pole Cat club still out that way? They use to hunt land adjoining ours?


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey there Buckman,  I'm not in the club any more! Haven't been in 3 years.  Not much left of them. To much Drama was going on.  I do hunt about 5 or 6 miles from there in Clay County, in another club.  Not sure about whats going on for this coming season.  Wish I could find a safe place down there to hunt, with out all drama.  I love hunting down there and getting away camping.   I miss the old times.


----------



## buckmanmike

Good to hear from ya Lilbass. Hope you can find a place to hunt. We ended up letting Plum Creek lease our hunting rights on our property off Cotton Hill. 75/25 split on revenue, we get 75%.
  We still have additional lands on other side of county we retained all hunting rights to, so I'll be back next season.


----------



## buckmanmike

I have 2 spots for campers at my deer camp. Located off Recreation Camp Rd and Trinity Church Rd. Camp is set back 100 yds off dirt road(Trinity Church). One site with elec, water, and septic. Other site with water and elec only. Your welcome to put in ur own 55 gallon drum septic. Please text me at 770-367-5895.  $225 Sept thru Jan. year round neg. Comes with use of 16x20cook shack, heated, cooled, refrig, micro, etc. I have Direct tv to my cabin and share when I'm there. Prefer couples that like to cook together.  I'm not making money on this deal, just trying to share expenses. Good hunting, Mike
This post is for 2013/2014 season.


----------



## southernman13

*Cuthbert*

You ain't far from me I'm on benevolence hwy about 1/2 mile north of recreation camp Rd. On the west side.


----------



## buckmanmike

SM13, I'll be at camp next wed thru sunday. Send me a pm if you want me to look you up, share some tales. Mike


----------



## buckmanmike

Still have 2 spots for campers. Want shorter term?  $55/month includes water and elec. See above post for lacation etc.


----------



## buckmanmike

I shot a doe the other day. Thought it was a mature doe. Ended up being about 90 lbs of good eating.
I travel around the US and saw a buck in Wi last week that had to weigh close 300lbs. It was chasing 2 does and he looked 3-4 times the size of the does. 
Wish they grew that big in Ga.
Good Hunting to Ya.


----------



## buckmanmike

No camper spaces available.


----------



## buckmanmike

I hunted Thursday evening. Saw 20 doe and one spike. Deer were coming from all directions. Spike had antlers about 2" long, but he chased doe all over the place. Had fun watching the deer run around. Just starting to see some good scapes and have seen few rubs. Give 'em another week or two, and again in mid December, and first of Jan.
Good hunting, Mike


----------



## blkbow111

Has anyone notice any rut activity in Randolph County?


----------



## Mako22

I have some bucks on camera with black hocks, scrapes are starting to show up and some fighting on cam. I don't expect the rut till right after Thanksgiving week. I also am seeing a lot of bucks on cam that appear to be moving looking for doe locations I assume.


----------



## JasonF

We hunt in Randolph (north of Cuthbert) and have had bucks on camera with black hocks since the first week of November.  Some good bucks already taken off the lease this month too.  Also saw a great deer at Taylor's on the 9th that was shot chasing a doe.


----------



## southernman13

*Randolph*



JasonF said:


> We hunt in Randolph (north of Cuthbert) and have had bucks on camera with black hocks since the first week of November.  Some good bucks already taken off the lease this month too.  Also saw a great deer at Taylor's on the 9th that was shot chasing a doe.



Was that the big wide, heavy 8 at taylors, I saw a begun there but I'm thinking it was more like the 16 th but not sure now. It was killed around benevolence I heard.


----------



## JasonF

southernman13 said:


> Was that the big wide, heavy 8 at taylors, I saw a begun there but I'm thinking it was more like the 16 th but not sure now. It was killed around benevolence I heard.



No it couldn't have been if it was on the 16th.


----------



## southernman13

*Buck*

Ya that's what I figured I know I wouldn't have laid there that long. But the one I saw was a man.


----------



## buckmanmike

I have seen several small bucks chasing doe and one decent 8ptr chasing. Let them all walk for something bigger. Already have some meat in freezer so all does and small bucks are safe.


----------



## Cole Henry

My place is in Randolph north of Cuthbert near benevolence and had a young buck run a doe by me while I was climbing in the stand. Grunting the whole time. We have passed a ton of 2 and 3 year Olds so far but no shooters to hit the ground yet. But we are bow only so..


----------



## JasonF

Sounds like a few of us hunt pretty close to each other.  We hunt north of Cuthbert near Pumkin Creek Rd. and Mounds Rd.


----------



## Cole Henry

I can just about shoot an arrow to you. Im at 27 and Pumpkin Creek rd.


----------



## blkbow111

Whats the latest around Cuthbert. I'm heading up this coming Thursday for 3days. And back again the day after Christmas for a week. Hoping we can catch the rut...


----------



## Cole Henry

It has been great the past week and a half. Just need some colder weather. Had two huge bucks locked up fighting for a solid 4 minutes 100 yards from me on Wednesday evening.


----------



## blkbow111

Cole, Thanks for the info. And good luck to you...


----------



## Mako22

Saw a lot of deer activity last Friday, lots of fresh scrapes and I shot a buck with a swollen neck and black hocks, he stunk good.


----------



## buckmanmike

arrived at camp tonight. I'll hunt tomorrow evening. Pass on what I see. On the drive from NGA wife and I saw only 1 roadside deer carcaus. Tells me deer aren't moving lately.


----------



## Cole Henry

I was at my place last week and noticed that things have slowed down a bit. All the fresh scrapes I had the first week of December were hardly touched. Out of about 10 scrapes I checked only one or two looked like they were hit within the past few days. Going back the first week of January and hopefully signs of a second rut will be visable. Ended up taking a doe but didnt see any bucks on their feet.


----------

